# How stop Windows 10 from installing



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

I reserved Windows 10 for both my desktop and my laptop. A couple of days ago, the laptop popped up a message that Win 10 was ready to install (had already been downloaded). First attempt failed (got message that "Something is wrong; try again later". . . which I did, and this time it installed. I wanted to try it first on the laptop because I don't have anything on it that's critical. Maybe it's just the "discomfort" that comes with a much different OS, but so far, I don't like it.

That brings me to the desktop on which I run a small business. I am in the middle of some critical projects and do not want to add to the workload by having to deal with a new OS, especially one with which I'm so far not happy. But Win 10 has already downloaded to the desktop, and every 3 days, a message pops up that it's ready to install. I defer the installation for another 3 days (that's all the pop-up allows) and have to keep doing that. So my question is, IS THERE ANY WAY TO DEFER THE INSTALLATION PERMANENTLY? I.e., if I want to try it in 3 months or so, I can choose to do so, but for now, stop it from constantly trying to install.


----------



## johnsonjames432 (Aug 12, 2015)

Hi how you doing

Sent from my itel it1701 using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Sorry, Don, I don't know the answer to your question. But if you want some control over which updates to install and when I'm pretty sure that you are going to like Windows 10 even less than you like it now.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

TerryNet said:


> . . .if you want some control over which updates to install and when I'm pretty sure that you are going to like Windows 10 even less than you like it now.


Terry: Why do you say that? Is there something in Win 10 that does not allow the user to change how it does things?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Is there something in Win 10 that does not allow the user to change how it does things?


You might say that. Or you might better say that there is something NOT in Windows 10. Rather than me getting all steamed up again just investigate a little yourself.

Note that "Windows Update" is not in Control Panel. Then go to Settings - Update & whatever - and look at the options offered (including in "Advanced").

I have "forever" used the option to be notified when updates are available to be downloaded. Then I usually go ahead and install them, but sometimes will hold off on one or several or hide one or just wait for a more convenient time. I can't do much of that in Windows 10.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

Terry: Put the same post on Tech Support Forum, and a responder sent me to this site: http://winsupersite.com/windows-10/prevent-windows-10-upgrade-installing-after-making-your-reservation. I used Scenario 3 (after receiving prompt that upgrade is ready to begin). The article wasn't closely checked -- has some spelling errors and the first step says to uninstall KB3035583. That KB disappeared from my computer after I was told the upgrade was ready to install. I did do step 2, which was to use Disk Cleanup to delete the temporary installation files.

However, I'm nervous about completing the process. Step 3 says to wait 'til the scheduled time you selected the last time you deferred the installation, let the timer run down to 0, whereupon the upgrade process will begin. But after the reboot,* the installation will fail because the temporary installation files were deleted*. *This gives me angst*. What if this is another inaccuracy in the article; i.e., the update does NOT fail. Then I have Win 10 even though I don't want it.

What do you think?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Try using System Restore to go back to a date prior to you reserviing the upgrade.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> What do you think?


I think that if you don't do image backups (I use Macrium Reflect Free but there are others and Windows has something built in) to other media (I use an external hard drive) this scenario should be great motivation to begin. Especially since you rely on the PC for business. Then if catastrophe hits (Windows 10, hard drive failure, nasty malware, ...) it's a very short time to get back to where you were at the last backup image.

Until somebody invents a real Time Machine a backup image (or clone the entire disk) is as good as it gets. 

With this said, lunarlander's suggestion may be the simplest and best at this time.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

TerryNet said:


> I think that if you don't do image backups (I use Macrium Reflect Free but there are others and Windows has something built in) to other media (I use an external hard drive) this scenario should be great motivation to begin. Especially since you rely on the PC for business. Then if catastrophe hits (Windows 10, hard drive failure, nasty malware, ...) it's a very short time to get back to where you were at the last backup image.


I do a FULL backup every Friday at 5pm using Macrium Reflect Free, and I do, indeed, put the file on an external drive. So I suppose if Win 10 did install, I could restore the drive to Win 7 relatively easily. Still, I've never had to do that, so am nervous about trying it. Perhaps my courage will increase if I live with the idea a few more days. . . . . .


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Even if you don't have the latest bootable "rescue CD" you can create one with the other PC. So, you're in good shape. I've reimaged XP, 7, 8.1 and Ubuntu with Macrium. One, a number of years ago, partially failed due to a Macrium bug; was easily resolved.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

TerryNet said:


> Even if you don't have the latest bootable "rescue CD" you can create one with the other PC. So, you're in good shape. I've reimaged XP, 7, 8.1 and Ubuntu with Macrium. One, a number of years ago, partially failed due to a Macrium bug; was easily resolved.


Well, my desktop (which was custom made by Micro Express) came with a Windows 7 disk. So if I put all of my working files on a flash drive and reinstalled Win 7, I could return to that OS. Problem is, all the Windows updates for the last 2.5 years would have to be downloaded, and I'd have to reinstall all the programs I use.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Is your "FULL backup every Friday" an "image of the partitions needed to restore the operating system"? That is what I had assumed, and if you reimaged to that you'd just be back to the previous Friday.


----------



## DKTaber (Oct 26, 2001)

TerryNet said:


> Is your "FULL backup every Friday" an "image of the partitions needed to restore the operating system"? That is what I had assumed, and if you reimaged to that you'd just be back to the previous Friday.


It is. And today is Friday, so in another 20 minutes, I will have a backup of everything thru now (1640 hrs.)!


----------

